# Cameo's grooming day



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I've been so busy grooming everyone else's doggies, I haven't had time to groom Cameo. I found the opportunity today 





































I hand scissored her all over (no clipper work except for FFT)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she looks great!!! 
you are so good.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks Faerie! It was a lot of work and she still needs more hair on her legs from growing out of the continental, but that will come with time


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She looks beautiful.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_BOOHOO! The picture didn't load. I'll bet she looks great!
_


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OOOH I love her! I hope Daphne looks like her someday! How big is she?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautifully done


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:

Your girl looks fabulous.. Beautiful scissoring job, WOW !


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your scissoring is awesome! Smooth as silk. Cameo looks beautiful.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> OOOH I love her! I hope Daphne looks like her someday! How big is she?


She is a smidge over 26"

Thanks so much y'all, it means a lot to me


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow great job I too like the scissoring !


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cavon:

Your red is BEAUTIFUL.. I love his headpiece.. Very nice...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Whitepoodles

That's our friend Rita's work!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cavon:

ISNT Rita wonderful. 

I remember when she emailed me first time asking me what products and instruments dryers, clippers to buy and I suggested all to her and she started practicing on a dog I sold to her friend in Toronto (Larry)
Then she mastered grooming and today has a very lucrative and florishing grooming business. 

She does beautifully with poodles especially.

Your red is beautiful, who did you buy him from ?


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

She is such a beautiful girl!! "Swoons" You are a very talented groomer! WOnderful job!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Rita is just amazing. Finnegan hasn't always been a model client, but she has always been extremely patient with him and the finished product has always been more than I could have ever hoped for.

She has provided areas and guidance on what I can work on with him and I am proud to say that our last appointment was 1 hour shorter than any of our others!!

I am just waiting for the day that he can have the famous Larry & Revo "Rock Star" cut!!!

http://www.rockstarpoodles.ca


Finnegan came from a breeder in Brantford, Ontario, Bijou Poodles.

http://www.bijoupoodles.com/

There are a couple of other members here who have Bijou Poodles as well. I think if you look at the "meet our poodles" tab and look at both the brown and red poodles you might see some spoos that you will recognize!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cavon:

Rita does a great job grooming your boy. He is lovely.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a perfect cut! I like the angles and the smoothness. Impressive!!


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

oh my your baby is so BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

Scissors?!? I am impressed by BOTH of you! She's a beauty!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I hand scissored her all over (no clipper work except for FFT)


Oh my - that was a "labor of love", , nor doubt about that : ))) !!!!

She looks fabulous !!!!

Who is the "little guy" on the floor - OMG - ADORABLE !!!!! Like her "mini-me" !!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Oh my - that was a "labor of love", , nor doubt about that : ))) !!!!
> 
> She looks fabulous !!!!
> 
> Who is the "little guy" on the floor - OMG - ADORABLE !!!!! Like her "mini-me" !!!


The little guy is my mini poo Chance! He's my little clown. He's looking pretty scruffy and needs to grow more in preparation for his transFURmation into an elf for the christmas parade. I DID end up zipping his body down with a 4 a couple weeks ago, but his legs are growing out for his design. That is the area that seems to grow the slowest, oh and the ears, lol. 

Thanks for the compliments y'all! She is a lot of work to hand scissor, but I have WONDERFUL shears that make it much easier. She had quite a lot of coat (close to 4" in places), but after all the prep work, it only took me about 2 hours to do the actual trim work. It's great when I have the time to just get lost in working on her.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What a wonderful job on her grooming, I am so envious of people who can scissor like that. Are you self taught? Any secrets you could share with the forum?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> What a wonderful job on her grooming, I am so envious of people who can scissor like that. Are you self taught? Any secrets you could share with the forum?




I did not go to grooming school and I apprenticed for almost 3 years, but that was NOT a place to learn scissor skills. I do to get to as many seminars and such as I can, as well as, buying the best tools to make my job easier. Of course, practice practice practice everyday! Honestly tho, my skills can't compare to some of the grooming greats! I can only hope that some day, I'll be as good 

As for secrets, great prep work, great products & tools, and make sure you spray -comb - scissor, spray-comb - scissor Run your shears smoothly instead of chopping at the hair. Shear control is really the KEY, IMO. Practice using your shears when your not trimming  Using only your thumb to open and close (not clinching with your whole hand), resting your shears properly in your hand (your thumb and ring finger, with your index finger at the pivot point). You've just got to do it A LOT to get good at it and I haven't done it enough yet!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo said:


> I did not go to grooming school and I apprenticed for almost 3 years, but that was NOT a place to learn scissor skills. I do to get to as many seminars and such as I can, as well as, buying the best tools to make my job easier. Of course, practice practice practice everyday! Honestly tho, my skills can't compare to some of the grooming greats! I can only hope that some day, I'll be as good
> 
> As for secrets, great prep work, great products & tools, and make sure you spray -comb - scissor, spray-comb - scissor Run your shears smoothly instead of chopping at the hair. Shear control is really the KEY, IMO. Practice using your shears when your not trimming  Using only your thumb to open and close (not clinching with your whole hand), resting your shears properly in your hand (your thumb and ring finger, with your index finger at the pivot point). You've just got to do it A LOT to get good at it and I haven't done it enough yet!


Sadly by the time I got a bit more used to it and started to enjoy the scissoring part and not leaving chopped holes in my dogs' coats I needed a trapezectomy surgical procedure on my left hand. 
Now with arthritis settling in my digits, forget it. Unfortunately I need to take my dogs at times to a pet groomer and/or my handler depending what I need done.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Whitepoodles,

I UNDERSTAND your pain!!! Some times after a hard day of grooming, my hands ache so bad! I have to thank Faerie for her muscle rub tho! I use some of that on my achy joints and the pain is gone before you know it  Think I need to buy some stock in her company!!!! She can pay my dividends in wonderful products!

Seriously tho, the shears make the world of difference. Since getting my Legacy shears, my hands don't get achy nearly as much. I find however, after using my other shears, there is more fatique at the end of the day. Also, my clipper is very light, only 9oz and that makes a tremendous difference as well. 

Wish I could afford the whole collection of those shears :drool:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:
Never heard of Legacy Shears but am going to google them up and read about them.

I found a moderately priced yet quite a nice pair of scissors made by 
C-MON. they are a cuttlery company but do a nice job on curved and straight shears and I also purchased the bend shank which at times helps me.
I love the fact that C-Mon shears the curved ones are SO EVER slightely curved that you can also use them on parts you use straight shears.. they are wonderful and inexpensive.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Great job! She's beautiful!


----------

